# Pub sonore, comment s'en débarrasser?



## Gabzo (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens demander votre aide.

J'ai depuis un bon moment une pub sonore qui se déclenche lorsque je surf sur internet.
Il s'agit d'une pub pour l'emission "secret story" (génial....:hein.

Bref j'ai fais le tour des solutions proposer pour résoudre ce problème mais rien n'y fais je n'arrive pas a me débarrasser de cette pollution sonore....!!!!

Voilà je viens donc vers vous dans l'espoir que vous puissiez m'aider!

Et je souhaiterais aussi par la même avoir une explication du mode de "contamination" de ce style de pub car je pense qu'elles ne doivent pas être légal, du coup je pense a me retourner contre l'émission.
Non mais c'est vrai yen a marre de ces introductions dans notre vie privée par des moyens plus que douteux! A part me bourré le choux ce qui me donne des envies de meurtre ... leur pub ne m'inspire rien d'autre !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fusterd (16 Septembre 2011)

salut

ça se déclenche à chaque fois que tu vas sur internet
ou tu passes le curseur, la flèche sur un bandeau de pub ?

est-ce que c'est toujours sur le même site ou sur n'importe quelle adresse
certains sites sont spécialisés dans la pub bondissante (à éviter)

Peut-être en bloquant les fenêtres surgissantes dans préférences
ou alors en allant dans les cookies et regarde si il y a qque chose 
en rapport avec cette pub et tu effaces le cookie ?


----------



## Gabzo (16 Septembre 2011)

Slt,

Alors non c'est pas systématique, j'ouvre ma boite mail (gmx) rien ne se déclenche, et parfois a l'ouverture de facebook ou d'autre site là ca commence. Et elle ne s'arrête qu'a la fermeture total de safari.
C'est vraiment aléatoire... mais ca n'est pas tjs le meme site qui la déclenche. 

En tout cas il ne s'agit ni de fenetre de pub ni meme d'une pub qui s'active au passage de la souris, j'ai tout vérifié de ce coté.

Et j'ai aussi supp mes cookies mais rien ne change!


----------



## edd72 (16 Septembre 2011)

C'est sans doute du flash sur une page...
Installe ça et voit si ça continue: http://rentzsch.github.com/clicktoflash/


----------



## Maekhong (17 Septembre 2011)

Il existe 2 petits softs que je connais pour supprimer les cookies Flash:

Flush: http://machacks.tv/2009/01/27/flushapp-flash-cookie-removal-tool-for-os-x/  celui que j'utilise.


Flush Flash Cookies : http://flush-flash-cookies.softonic.fr/mac


Peut-être à essayer ?


----------

